# Chair Exercises & Limited Mobility Fitness



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

My heart hurts here reading some of the responses to the exercise thread put up. Found this and hope it's helpful a bit:

http://www.helpguide.org/life/workouts_exercise_overweight_disabled.htm


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 14, 2014)

_Thanks Gael i have bookmarked it to read after_:thankyou:


----------



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Thanks Gael i have bookmarked it to read after_:thankyou:



You made my day, Jill. I was so hoping that it might prove helpful to you.:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2014)

That was very thoughtful of you Gael, I also was saddened reading the other exercise thread.  Here's something I posted in the Seniors Getting Fit for Health group awhile back:

The TV show Sit and Be Fit has excellent exercises that can be done while sitting in a chair.  These are especially good for those with injuries, mobility issues or wheelchair bound folks.  Also great exercises just to do when you're watching your favorite television show.  Here's just some basic ones...


*MARY ANN'S QUICK AND EASY *
*ENERGIZER CHAIR WORKOUT* 




*(The following exercises are done seated in a chair)*

*WORKOUT OBJECTIVES:
*
♦ Lubricate joints ♦ Stabilize spine 

♦ Increase circulation ♦ Strengthen postural muscles 

♦ Keep ankle joints flexible ♦ Strengthen mobilization muscles 

♦ Strengthen tibialis muscles or shin   


*ANKLES - * Circle the ankle by drawing an imaginary circle with the toes, 4 times to the right, then 4 times to the left. Repeat exercise with left foot. This exercise lubricates the ankle joint.

*SHINS - * Tap the toes by lifting the toes of both feet (with the heels on the floor) and dropping the toes. Repeat 8 times and pause. Then lift toes and hold for a second and release.   Repeat 4 times. This exercise strengthens the shin muscles and will help prevent tripping.

*CALVES -  *Extend leg from knee and flex the ankle. Point the toes toward the knee and feel the calf muscle stretching. Repeat 4 times on each leg, alternating legs. This exercise will help avoid cramping in the lower leg.

*QUADRICEPS  * 
 Extend leg forward. Tighten knee cap as though pushing on a gas peddle, then release. Repeat 4 times on each leg. Put hand on quadricep (front of thigh) and feel the muscles contract. 

 This exercise stabilizes the knee joint and strengthens the muscles needed to get up and down in a chair or on and off the toilet.

*HIPS & REAR*
 Squeeze the buttocks muscles together and release. Repeat 4 times. Then sit on one hip and tighten the abdominal muscles. Repeat 4 times, alternating right and left hip. Strong gluteal and hip muscles are important in walking.

*BACK & HAMS*
 Bring one knee to the chest (circle the ankle at the same time to lubricate the ankle joint). Repeat 8 times, alternating knees. Stretched lower back and hamstring muscles help prevent low backaches.

*SPINE & NECK *
 Sit up tall and lengthen the spine. Hook the right arm over the back of the right side of the chair and reach across the body with the left arm for spinal rotation. With the arms in this position, look right as far back as the eyes will go. Look forward. Look left.

 Repeat the exercise on the left side. This exercise helps to keep the neck and spine flexible.

*SHOULDERS - * Lean out over the side of your chair (don't slouch- keep rib cage lifted). Allow the right arm to dangle straight down to the floor and keep it totally relaxed, even the fingertips. Begin circling the arm from the shoulder. Just start the arm moving and let it circle on its own. Don't try to make a perfect circle. Count to 8 and then reverse the circle.

 Repeat the exercise with the left shoulder and arm. This exercise warms up the rotator cuff muscles in the shoulder.

*SHOULDERS - * Roll right shoulder forward-up-back-down. Do exercise with the left shoulder. Repeat 4 times on each shoulder. Then roll both shoulders at the same time. Repeat 4 times. This exercise loosens up the shoulder joints.

*BACK - * Pretend you are holding a tray in front of you at waist level with palms up. Elbows should be lightly touching the sides of your body. Now pull right elbow back, then left elbow, squeeze both shoulder blades together and then release. Repeat 4 times. This exercise strengthens postural muscles.

*NECK - * Put the neck in alignment by touching the chin with one hand. Then pull the chin back from the hand, (keeping the chin parallel to the floor). Do not tilt the head up or down, keep it level as though it was moving back and forth on a set of railroad tracks. Now turn your head to the right, look back with your eyes as far as you can. (Stay in your comfort range).

 Repeat exercise to the left. This exercise helps to prevent a stiff neck and insures proper neck alignment.

*UPPER BODY*
Look straight ahead and lift both arms from side of body up toward ceiling and then back down toward floor. Repeat one time. Reach up with one arm at a time as though you're picking apples from a tall tree. Repeat 8 times, alternating right and left. Stretch your fingers as you reach up.

 This will help lengthen your spine, increase circulation and range of motion, and exercise the fingers, all at one time.

*SPINE - * Reach up with right arm, reach down with left arm and stretch 2 times in both directions as you reach with your fingertips. Repeat exercises with left arm up and right arm down. This exercise stabilizes the spine.

*FINISH -  *Lift both arms from sides of body toward ceiling and then back down. Place relaxed hands, palms up, in lap. Now take a deep breath and give yourself a pat on the back! You did a great job! 

Source: http://www.sitandbefit.org/chair_exercises_for_seniors


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Ty Sea, and excellent info there as well!:goodjob:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2014)

I've followed the sit and be fit woman on the TV in the past, and it is a good stretching and strength workout to be sure.


----------



## Tom Young (Mar 15, 2014)

http://www.sitandbefit.org/



> Sit and Be Fit is a non-profit organization that produces America's award winning television exercise series, Sit and Be Fit.  Each chair exercise program is carefully researched and designed by host Mary Ann Wilson, RN and a team of physical therapists, doctors, and exercise specialists. Sit and Be Fit has been broadcast since 1987 on PBS stations to over 86 million U.S. households annually, and is recognized by the National Council on Aging (NCOA) as a "Best Practice" program in health promotion and aging.



Here, it's on PBS every morning... at 7:30 AM... encourages discipline to "do it".

And here is a sample program.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36TeLrvRx2k


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

At the VA Hospital many, many years ago I enjoyed yoga for the first time in a limited mobility class.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm glad you liked the Yoga TG!  I didn't like the class I attended a couple of times, but am open to giving it another chance in the future.  The class I went to was supposed to be for all levels, but as a beginner I found it frustrating to try to keep changing from position to position, with no real instruction or developed core strength.  I ended up just making my neck and lower back sore, because I did give it my all to catch up and keep up with what everyone was doing.  The Tai Chi was much nicer for me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> That was very thoughtful of you Gael, I also was saddened reading the other exercise thread.  Here's something I posted in the Seniors Getting Fit for Health group awhile back:
> 
> The TV show Sit and Be Fit has excellent exercises that can be done while sitting in a chair.  These are especially good for those with injuries, mobility issues or wheelchair bound folks.  Also great exercises just to do when you're watching your favorite television show.  Here's just some basic ones...
> 
> ...



Gaels link was excellent as well as this because I always hated gyms for one thing, and these quickie little bodyweight exercises (like by Mark Lauren's "You Are Your Own Gym" are just great for me.  I can do them anywhere, like while I'm cooking, I can do calf-raises, or when I'm getting ready to shower, I can do a few push-offs (pushups but not hard ones off the floor).  I know some folks are unable to do anything, my brother for one that is paralyzed, but if we can move something, lets move it.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm glad you liked the Yoga TG!  I didn't like the class I attended a couple of times, but am open to giving it another chance in the future.  The class I went to was supposed to be for all levels, but as a beginner I found it frustrating to try to keep changing from position to position, with no real instruction or developed core strength.  I ended up just making my neck and lower back sore, because I did give it my all to catch up and keep up with what everyone was doing.  The Tai Chi was much nicer for me.



Yeah, I was impressed with the instructor's patient understanding that those of us in the class couldn't exactly move well and everything was done nice and easy.  I understand completely about trying to keep up with everyone when they seem to know exactly what's going on.  Never tried Tai Chi but have often been tempted.


----------



## Tom Young (Mar 15, 2014)

Our local hospital sponsors a Tai Chi class twice a week in a large vacant store in the mall.  Average attendance about 60 seniors, and average age probably 75.  45 minutes of just plain fun...with jokes and repartee. Always come out feeling good. The great leaders/instructors are a key to the success.  Tai Chi is slow so that everyone keeps up.   
After the Tai Chi Session, the younger and fitter ladies do 15 minutes of Zumba or line dancing.
It has turned into a social organization, and we have occasional catered luncheons, and some community service.


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds like a lot of fun Tom.


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've followed the sit and be fit woman on the TV in the past, and it is a good stretching and strength workout to be sure.




Hope more become aware of these types of exercise options.


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Tom Young said:


> Our local hospital sponsors a Tai Chi class twice a week in a large vacant store in the mall.  Average attendance about 60 seniors, and average age probably 75.  45 minutes of just plain fun...with jokes and repartee. Always come out feeling good. The great leaders/instructors are a key to the success.  Tai Chi is slow so that everyone keeps up.
> After the Tai Chi Session, the younger and fitter ladies do 15 minutes of Zumba or line dancing.
> It has turned into a social organization, and we have occasional catered luncheons, and some community service.



Excellent! And with they would have that sort of thing in more communities.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2014)

Gael said:


> Excellent! And with they would have that sort of thing in more communities.



T'ai-Chi usually plays second fiddle to yoga these days - yoga has much better press. 

Personally, I'm glad. It'll take that much longer to McDonaldize it.


----------



## Rainee (Mar 16, 2014)

This is excellent info and also helpful for me I`ll be sure to use them.. thanks so much for sharing..


----------

